# HVAC / Plumbing Accounting & Service Software



## 247hvac (Nov 6, 2017)

Hello All,



I can guess that anyone who read the title to this discussion did an "Eye Roll", not another question / topic on accounting / service software. Yes, you read correctly. Does anyone have any hand on experience with specific software for the HVAC and/or Plumbing trades. We have researched and have been overwhelmed with the amount of choices there are to chose from, and without any foresight of which ones are better than other ones we gave up for a time. Time is up, so we are now looking again and thought we would reach out to our fellow members for help.


The below list is a few of the features we would like to be able to have in any new software we purchase. Of course this list is not limited to just these.


1. Inventory tracking for service trucks.

2. Real time updates from service trucks.

3. Scheduling techs.

4. GPS functionality

5. Accept payment in the field with credit/debit.

6. Job Costing

7. Payroll

8. Service tech profitability / Other service tech reporting.

9. Warehouse Inventory



Would like any advice from fellow contractor using software with some or all of these features.



Thank you in advance.



Jason


----------



## mirjanamia (5 mo ago)

I own a plumbing company - a small one. It's not always the funnest part of running a business. Accounting for a plumbing operation's business activities is important to gauge financial performance and meet tax reporting requirements. A plumbing business can have many transactions, be asset-intensive and experience high labor costs, that is why using a paystub generator is necessary. Proper accounting can keep your business from going underwater, making it one of the most important aspects of your business.


----------



## hvacpuzzle (2 mo ago)

I'm the office manager for an electrical contractor. One thing to consider is how much accounting training your employees have. Also think about what things are most important to you. Lots of time a software package may offer to do all things but in actuality only does a few things well. You may be better with a base program and then various apps for specialized tasks. Feel free to throw out some names of what you've looked at. It may give you more specific feedback on pros and cons.


----------

